
From literacy to digiracy: Will reading and writing remain important? - breily
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11392128&fsrc=RSS
======
imp
The article had a negative tone about the supposed change to "digiracy," but
the last paragraph was contrary to that:

>"Teachers must recognise that our pedagogical tools are inconsistent with the
skills needed to survive in a world where people are always connected to
everyone and everything. In such a world, learning to think for oneself could
well be more important than simply learning to read and write."

------
cawel
As one commenter noted on their site, the lust to learn and the rate of
success should be linked to the socio-economical situation, rather than the
technological argument. Bluntly put, children from the rich families have a
higher probability of success than the children from poor families.

